

At 8 snaps per DAU, Snapchat’s $4BN valuation is high but not absurd - thewarrior
http://mobiledevmemo.com/snapchat-8-snaps-per-day-valuation/

======
swalkergibson
While the article does touch on it at the very end, the assumption here is
that every single photo shared on the service will include an accompanying
advertisement. In my opinion, that seems unlikely. Only time will tell.

